# Civíme lačně na měďáky



## mrocek

Promintě, ještě jednu otázku: Pozdekc, Kryl piše
"Civíme lačně na měďáky"
which I translate literally as
"We stare greedily at copper coins"


I know měďák is a copper coin--but what is the connotation--is it a penny, worth little,
(halíř), or is the feeling otherwise (it's clear that Kryl wants the rhyme měďáky/měsťáky).

Dekuju!

Martin


----------



## bibax

Čekáme Spasitele. Civíme lačně na měďáky.

IMHO it means coins (money) generally. Maybe it is connected with the previous line (Saviour, Judas, 30 silver coins).


----------



## risa2000

Je to odkaz na mravní úpadek národa, takže význam je spíše obrazný - *závidíme (druhým) pár mizerných korun navíc*, nebo *dáme se snadno koupit*. V obou případech, měďák jako symbol platidla s nejnižší hodnotou. V porovnání se *stříbrňáky*, nebo *zlaťáky*​.


----------



## mrocek

Dekuju!

Martin


----------

